# Confused with Pro grinder models!



## Marky67 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey Guys, I'm looking for some advice! I'm looking to buy a grinder to go with my new Sage dual boiler machine.

Can you guys tell me what the difference is with the 2 Pro grinders that I have listed below?

https://www.ecookshop.co.uk/ecookshop/product.asp?pid=SCG820BTR

https://www.costco.co.uk/Appliances/Small-Kitchen-Appliances/Coffee-Coffee-Capsules/Sage-Smart-Grinder-Pro-in-Black-Truffle-SC9820BTR/p/318749


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Marky67 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm looking for some advice! I'm looking to buy a grinder to go with my new Sage dual boiler machine.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what the difference is with the 2 Pro grinders that I have listed below?
> 
> ...


The vender you decide to buy it from. They're exactly the same grinder even down to the colour (hence the same model number!).


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

@ashcroc

Beat me to it.

Yes, they are both the same. FYI, I have one and is sufficient for what I need right now.


----------



## Marky67 (Jan 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> The vender you decide to buy it from. They're exactly the same grinder even down to the colour (hence the same model number!).


 Ah ? I asked ecookshop if they could beat the Costco price their reply was, unfortunately not because its no the same grinder! I should have looked closer..

Costco it is then, looks like a cracking price.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Marky67 said:


> Ah  I asked ecookshop if they could beat the Costco price their reply was, unfortunately not because its no the same grinder! I should have looked closer..
> 
> Costco it is then, looks like a cracking price.


Oops. I missed a 9 in the ecookshop model number making them different but it'll only be aesthetically.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Marky67 said:


> Ah  I asked ecookshop if they could beat the Costco price their reply was, unfortunately not because its no the same grinder! I should have looked closer..
> 
> Costco it is then, looks like a cracking price.


Remember you have to be a member to buy from Costco, a basic online only membership is £15 for the year so if it's a one time purchase you basically need to add that to the cost of whatever you're buying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky67 (Jan 4, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> Remember you have to be a member to buy from Costco, a basic online only membership is £15 for the year so if it's a one time purchase you basically need to add that to the cost of whatever you're buying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm already a member..

Saluti.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Marky67 said:


> I'm already a member..
> 
> Saluti.


No brainer then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

